
Questions every Candidate should ask a potential new employer - nickb
http://devlicio.us/blogs/derik_whittaker/archive/2007/05/09/questions-every-candidate-should-ask-a-potential-new-employer.aspx
======
bootload
similar in vein to _'Joels 12 step to better code'_ ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

